# rena vs fluval



## artemisblossom (May 22, 2008)

Hello

I am looking for a good canister filter for my 125gal tank. In my area I only have a choice of the rena filstar and fluval. Up to now I have always had fluval filters and have had very little trouble with them, but I don't know anything about rena filters. There is a big price difference in the 2 filters and i am wondering if I am just paying for the Fluval name. Currently I have a fluval 405 and a top fin 60 on the tank but I wanted to move those filters to the 75 gal tank and get something a little better for the bigger tank. What do you guys think?


----------



## tribbin (Jun 3, 2009)

I have a huge problem with Fluval for the very reason they are owned by Hagen which IMO hasnt made a decent product in years. To be honest I have not used them in quite a while. Rena makes meh filters. If you can get yourself to a different shop I would try and find an Ehiem, havent had any problems with them and the customer service is usually quite good. Hagen has terrible customer service and a generally bad attitude when dealing with people.

my 2 cents

Trib


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

Why not consider Eheims? Classic models work well and they are priced reasonably.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Yeah, I was a big fan of Rena. But the last two break down really pissed be off. Now I am begining to think that the Eheims are better after all.
I bought both the Rena and Eheims at the same time. Both where great at the beginning and I prefer the Rena over the Eheim because the Rena tops the Eheim over small things like a flexible silicon tube, better spray bar and the ability to connet a Rena heater in to it's intake. But having run them for 2 years now. The Rena is beginning to crap out more often than the Eheim. Now I am begining to think that the Rena aren't as durable as the Eheim.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

I would check online stores, a lot of places offer free shipping/price matching and then your choices wouldn't be limited. 

I have always had hobs and just recently bought my first eheim. Other then it being a pain in the butt to prime the first time, I love it. Its spookily quiet and the water is crystal clear. I can't wait to purchase my next one. When I asked Ron, Moon & Collin (Big Al's Vaughn) which filter they preferred, hands down Eheim. And they are totally honest with their opinions and very helpful. I've had my Eheim for about a month and I'll shortly be purchasing another one in the future for sure.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Zebrapl3co said:


> Yeah, I was a big fan of Rena. But the last two break down really pissed be off. Now I am begining to think that the Eheims are better after all.
> I bought both the Rena and Eheims at the same time. Both where great at the beginning and I prefer the Rena over the Eheim because the Rena tops the Eheim over small things like a flexible silicon tube, better spray bar and the ability to connet a Rena heater in to it's intake. But having run them for 2 years now. The Rena is beginning to crap out more often than the Eheim. Now I am begining to think that the Rena aren't as durable as the Eheim.


You know you can add an external heather to an eheim too!

You can likely add a custom spray bar and different tubing to an eheim as well.


----------



## jarvvvv (Jun 8, 2009)

conix67 said:


> Why not consider Eheims? Classic models work well and they are priced reasonably.


Eheim FTW (Y)


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Eheim 2217 - two of them minimum.

Three actually. 125g? Three, min.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Kat, you'll love the eheims for ever. After I bought my first 2213, I bought another 2213, 2x 2215 and 3x 2217s. Dead silent, easy to service and lasts for years without much trouble.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

I think the point was already made. 

But one more vote for Eheim. Bought a 2215 when I had a 20 gallon turtle tank, and still in amazing condition and currently providing good water for my 30 gal.


----------

